# Things that Make us happy



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Spinning off another thread.... let's remind ourselves of all the wonderful things life brings. 
Please share the love!!!

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Hear hear!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby & ted!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A very hairy young Ralph!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My noise with dirt on it!
Aka Billy!! :love-eyes:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ruby & ted!


I Love the Ruby and Ted pic.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

On top of bringing me joy, they are constant reminders of why I want to be alive.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Little Miss Maggie May looking very grown up at 5 1/2 months


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good idea Donna!

Neil, where did you go for lunch? Are they moustache glasses????!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> My noise with dirt on it!
> Aka Billy!! :love-eyes:


Love this!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Little Miss Maggie May looking very grown up at 5 1/2 months


Maggie is getting big!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Molly she makes me smile daily!

Tracey love that picture of Billy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly makes me happy too!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Aaaah the ruby and ted pic is my all time favourite!!

Ice cream makes us happy


And a spot of painting


EVERYONE loves kisses and snuggles!



I could just smoooosh this little face all day long!


And this little face is pretty cute too  


Great thread Donna. With cockapoos in our lives, we all have a lot to be happy about


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Good idea Donna!
> 
> Neil, where did you go for lunch? Are they moustache glasses????!!!


Moustache glasses???! What century are you currently inhabiting?
They are pitchers of beer.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

These three (and my husband of course, but he won't let me post a photo of him)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

And this little face is pretty cute too  





Oh my gosh! The babies picture is amazing!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Moustache glasses???! What century are you currently inhabiting?
> The are pitchers of beer.


Oh ha ha!  They're smaller than my average glass....is that bad?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh ha ha!  They're smaller than my average glass....is that bad?


Not at all - what's the point of small glasses? You only have to fill the. Up more often.
Neil's comment about inhabiting centuries made me chuckle!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Aaaah the ruby and ted pic is my all time favourite!!
> 
> Ice cream makes us happy
> 
> ...


I can't wait to hear what Tilly makes go baby x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Happy Molly she makes me smile daily!
> 
> Tracey love that picture of Billy


Thanks Donna and renee - it's one of my favourite pics of billy - if not a little controversial


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Not at all - what's the point of small glasses? You only have to fill the. Up more often.
> Neil's comment about inhabiting centuries made me chuckle!


I thought they were a glass version of this but turns out I want to drink out of a jug


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This came to live with me at the lowest point in my life and although she needed me to be honest I needed her more. She gave me a reason to get out of bed in the morning and carry on even when I really did not feel like I wanted to - I spent a while saying I was looking for a more suited home for her - but my wise friends did not help me much  and just waited for me to admit she was going nowhere.



The same wise friends realised total dependence on a ratbag, resource guarding scrap of a dog was not altogether healthy and quite rightly realised I was never going to do anything about it so gave me this with the instruction she was a dog to have fun with 










As I found out, at the time you most need help and support you sometimes find humans let you down and whilst they may not be perfect this pair never have and dog cuddles on the down days are pretty good medicine


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely stories 2ndhandgal 

And AAWWWWW look at chance's pink puppy tummy!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness for dogs!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh a baby chance! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I thought they were a glass version of this but turns out I want to drink out of a jug


Nothing wrong with drinking out of a jug..... I recommend a straw to prevent spillage!
My mum had one of those moustache tea cups in her cabinet..... They need reviving for "movember" x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Molly with windblown mustache today in the park...made me laugh cause I couldn't see her eyes at one point when she was running


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane, Miles, and my baby kitties (I miss them.)


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Too cute! Loved all you pics...

Here are mine!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you for this Donna. My life is good and I am very glad for those in it... In true Ruth style, here's a photo overload 

























Miss my Charlie boy...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When they are happy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thank you for this Donna. My life is good and I am very glad for those in it... In true Ruth style, here's a photo overload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it Ruth!! Xoxo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving your full wine rack Ruth, mine is always Empty??!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wows.... Jiffy looks like a baby willow xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Happy Molly with windblown mustache today in the park...made me laugh cause I couldn't see her eyes at one point when she was running


Haha loving wind blown Molly - she is one happy blown poo!! nxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Loving your full wine rack Ruth, mine is always Empty??!!


That was special wine. Shipped all the way from my favourite Sonoma Winery. It didn't last long!!!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rainbow at Sun set after one long thunder storm?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love all these and they were just what I needed to see on my return.

Charlie boy -  lovely to see his smiley face


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola looks like she is wearing a fascinator in the first photo. Very fetching. I too have a lot in my life that makes me very happy. My husband, my family, my lovely Grandson Jake, my Poos Max and Phoebe, the nature on my doorstep, from House Martins and Barn Owls, to chickens. Blue skies, grey skies, snowy days, sunny days, the smell of woodsmoke, or a freshly mown lawn, the theatre, music, bacon and eggs....the list goes on and on 😍. Wish I knew how to upload more than one attachment!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love all these and they were just what I needed to see on my return.
> 
> Charlie boy -  lovely to see his smiley face


Thanks... We still really miss him. Our only best boy, what a personality.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna - you are a wise lady. Easy to forget how good the good things are and have been


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna - you are a wise lady. Easy to forget how good the good things are and have been


Love the first one.


----------

